# Green Berets and Afghani Special Forces capture ISIS "Capital"



## NatureNinja22 (Jul 8, 2018)

Green Berets, Afghan Special Forces Capture ISIS 'Capital'


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2018)

"In total, 600 members of the U.S. Army special forces, also known as Green Berets, participated in the mission,"

So they committed 2 SF battalions or one battalion with a ton of attachments? 600 is something like 50 ODA's which in raw numbers is about 3 battalions?

This is why you don't trust the media folks, even the "informed" media out there.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 8, 2018)

yeah, strange...just before stating the 600 member statement, they wrote "The U.S. and Afghan offensive involved five special forces teams and three Afghan commando companies " 5 ODAs = 60 not 600.


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jul 8, 2018)

I would have never known about the error. Thanks for informing me.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 8, 2018)

Not a knock on you, surprised at Start and Stripes for their wording.


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jul 8, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Not a knock on you, surprised at Start and Stripes for their wording.


Right. I just never would have been able to spot the error because I've never been military and don't understand unit structures. I'm even unsure if unit structures is the right word to describe it either.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 8, 2018)

^Thanks for posting that. Regardless the numbers or newspapaer, still a good story that shows small numbers of U.S. forces can take back large areas from the enemy.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 8, 2018)

_"...No Americans or Afghan troops were killed in the offensive, which the U.S. military said *killed 167 fighters from the Islamic State* group..."_

If the EKIA number is accurate, it's party time for the ODAs involved. Well done.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 8, 2018)

AWP said:


> "In total, 600 members of the U.S. Army special forces, also known as Green Berets, participated in the mission,"
> 
> So they committed 2 SF battalions or one battalion with a ton of attachments? 600 is something like 50 ODA's which in raw numbers is about 3 battalions?
> 
> This is why you don't trust the media folks, even the "informed" media out there.



Reporters often count support soldiers, infantry uplift, and any involved in the operation. Saw this with an interview / fly-in that Lester Holt did with then-MG Thomas to my location. Had to explain that my team was 10-strong, not 30 (ANA SF, CST, infantry uplift).


----------

